# lijkt me sterk



## Syzygy

Hallo!

Zijn de uitdrukkingen "Dat lijkt me sterk." of "Het lijkt me sterk dat ..." sarcastisch bedoelt zoals bijvoorbeeld "Fat chance!" omdat "sterk" normaal gesproken "lijken" eigenlijk gewoon, hm, versterkt?
Of betekent "sterk" het hier dat het (te) veel is gevraagd om waarover het ook gaat te geloven?

Dank jullie wel.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Syzygy,

Het laatste. Sterk gebruik je in deze context om de beweringen van iemand in twijfel te trekken.

Voorbeeld (Dialoog):
- Jeroen: Alles wat Herman ooit zei is waar.
- Hilde: Dat lijkt me sterk!

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Toxaris

Het kan allebei, maar je komt het bijna nooit tegen als zijnde sarcastisch.


----------



## Lopes

Waarom zou het niet sarcastisch zijn? Het voorbeeld van NewtonCircus zou toch net zo goed ook sarcastisch kunnen zijn?


----------



## Syzygy

Bedankt voor de reacties. Wat ik eigenlijk wilde vragen, was of "sterk" hier bij "lijken" hoort zoals in "... lijkt sterk op ..." of bij "dat", d.w.z. wat je beweert, zoals "Dat lijkt me nuttig."
Dus, is het meer zoals "Ja, dat lijkt me héél waarschijnlijk." (maar je bedoelt eigenlijk het tegendeel) of betekent het "Dat lijkt me een te sterke bewering, zo'n bewering gaat te ver."?


----------



## Lopes

Sterk betekent in dit geval gewoon 'onwaarschijnlijk'. Je komt die betekenis bijvoorbeeld ook tegen in een 'sterk verhaal'. 
Op dezelfde manier heb je ook de uitdrukking 'dat lijkt me stug'. 

Dus: 'dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk/sterk/stug'


----------



## Syzygy

Ah, bedankt, sorry hoor, daar had ik gewoon eens in mijn woordenboek het woord sterk moeten opzoeken in plaats van erop vertrouwen dat _sterk_ een perfecte cognaat van Duits _stark_ is (, waar je die betekenis niet heeft).


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Sterk betekent in dit geval gewoon 'onwaarschijnlijk'. Je komt die betekenis bijvoorbeeld ook tegen in een 'sterk verhaal'.
> Op dezelfde manier heb je ook de uitdrukking 'dat lijkt me stug'.
> 
> Dus: 'dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk/sterk/stug'


Hier in Vlaanderen wordt _stug _niet zo gebruikt. Althans, ik heb het nog nooit zo gehoord.

Bij verhaal gebruiken we vaker _straf_, _een straf verhaal_.

Je kan ook zeggen _da's straf _om uit te drukken dat je verrast bent dat iets gebeurt is/mogelijk is, enz. Ik neem aan dat je ook kan zeggen _dat lijkt me straf _om te zeggen dat je het onwaarschijnlijk acht, maar wellicht is _dat lijkt me sterk _in die betekenis toch couranter.


----------



## Ktke

Dat lijkt me straf gebruik in inderdaad niet zo snel, maar wel: (als dat waar is,) dat zou wel heel straf zijn.


----------

